# Orman Gardens,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The annual flower show is on and well worth a visit.

Plants are cheap and plentiful.. 

If you have a garden/patio/balcony I recommend a visit to stock up on beautiful plants,


----------

